# Branch Homerun Takeoff



## Otis221 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm working on a good size box store takeoff and the engineer did not provide panel schedules for (16) panels. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to effectively estimate the homeruns in lieu of identifing each circuit on the drawings and building the panel schedules?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You could toss a deck of cards in the air...any cards that land face up get used as footage estimates.


----------

